# tramadol ومشكلة إدامنه وتأثيراته المدمرة للمدمن، وكيف يبدأ الإدمان



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*tramadol*







ترامادول (Tramadol) هو مسكن ألم مركزي له مفعول مقارب للكوديين [ كودين (Codeine) أو ميثيلمورفين (methylmorphine) هو مستحضر أفيوني يستخدم كمسكن للألم ودواء كحة ومضاد للإسهال ]، وهو نظير هذا الأخير. ويصنف ضمن مسكنات الألم من النوع 2. يؤثر على نفس مستقبلات المورفين [ المورفين مادة من أشباه القلويات يتم استخراجها من نبات الخشخاش، ويسبب الإدمان. وهو له أيضا العديد من الآثار الجانبية مثل احتباس البول, قيء، انخفاض في ضغط الدم,زيادة الهيستامين مما يؤدى إلى حساسية، طمس المركز التنفسي مما يؤدى إلى الوفاة في أحياناً كثيرة التي تخص الإدمان عليه، ويعمل على تقليل حركة الأمعاء مما يؤدى إلى الإمساك ]، وهو منافس على المستقبلات المورفينية. هو لا يحدد مفعول المورفينات الأخرى، وهو يسبب إدمانا ولكن بصفة أقل من باقي المورفينات المنافسة على نفس المستقبلات.

من أسماء الترامادول الأُخرى: ترامال -        أمادول - تراماكس - كونترمال - ألترادول - تراموندين.

دواعي الاستعمال:   الترامادول هو أحد مشتقات المورفين، ويستخدم كمسكن قوي للألم فى حالات الآلام الحادة والمزمنة مثل الآلام ما بعد الجراحة (التي يُفضل استخدام فلدين فلاش - بيروكسيكام - وهو أفضل من الترامادول لأن ليس له أعراض الأدمان مثله)، وعلى الأخص يُستخدم الترامادول في تسكين الآلام  السرطانية، حيث أنه مسكن قوي لها...

الآثار الجانبية: 


دوخة, صداع,            دوار, نعاس, إمساك, غثيان, إرتباك, هلوسة,  عصبية, رعشة, هرش, طفح جلدي,            عسر هضم وانتفاخ, وزغللة في  الرؤية.
في الحالات ال           نادرة ( والشهيرة في حالة الإدمان) قد يسبب: صعوبة في التنفس, خلل بالكبد, تشنجات, متلازمة ستيفن            جونسون، قابلية للإنتحار.
الدواء قد            يسبب التعود ويحتاج المريض إلي زيادة الجرعة  بشكل مستمر للحصول علي            التأثير المطلوب. وهنا لا يجب إيقافه  فجأة بل يتم سحبه بالتدريج بتقليل الجرعة يوماً بعد يوم.
قد يزيد من            إحتمالية حدوث تشنجات للمرضي المعرضين لذلك.
قد يسبب            تثبيط للجهاز العصبي والجهاز التنفسي.
يجب الحرص            عند قيادة السيارات أو استخدام الآلات.
الاستمرار علي الترامادول لفترات طويلة بكل تأكيد يُسبب الإدمان.
موانع الاستعمال:


الحساسية للدواء أو مشتقاته أو مشتقات              المورفين.
المرضي الذين يعانون من تعود المورفينات والمدمنين عليها.

في حالات التسمم الدوائي بالكحوليات,              المنومات, المورفين, الأدوية المؤثرة علي الحالة النفسية.
يستخدم بحذر شديد للغاية وتحت إرشاد طبيب: للمرضي المعرضين              للإصابة بالتشنجات, أو هبوط  في التنفس, أو من يعاني من زيادة ضغط              الجمجمة, أو ضغط الدم, أو إصابات  بالرأس أو آلام البطن الحادة, أو إختلاف وظائف              الكبد أو  الكلي.


*تحذير:* تأثير الترامادول عند الإفراط في تناوله غير معروفة على وجه الدقة، فيُحذر من زيادة الجرعة عن معدلها الطبيعي في اليوم الواحد بالنسبة للمريض الذي يحتاجه، فجرعة زائدة من الترامادول (أكثر من 400 ملغ في جرعة واحدة) يمكن أن تسبب اٍنهياراً متبوعاً بتقلصات عضلية كبيرة، والأزمة تشبه عرضياً [الصرع]. فلا ينصح - على وجه الإطلاق - بأخد جرعات تفوق 400 ملغ في 24 ساعة. ووصف الدواء ينبغي أن يكون بحيطة كبيرة واحتراس شديد في حالة العلاج بواسطة مضادات الاٍكتئاب. ويحذر شرب الكحوليات  مع الترامادول على وجه الإطلاق، لأنه يضاعف جداً من فاعليتها وتأثيرها على الجسم.



​ الآثار الجانبية الرئيسية لعقار الترامادول. ويشير اللون النبيتي إلى أكثرها خطورة



*أنواع وأشكال الترامادول:*
*الأبيض*: التامول وهو أى تركيز سواء 200 او 225 واكس واتنين اكس (أو هذا القبيل من الكلام التُجاري)
 *الأحمر أو الفراولة:* وهو الترامادول العادى بتركيز 200 وتم تمسيته [ فراولة ] لأن الحباية أصغر من التامول ولونها أحمر لون الفراولة. 
 *التفاح *: وهو ترمادول ولكن بتركيز أعلى 225 والحباية صغيرة وفى نفس الوقت لونها أحمر.
 *التى دول *: لون الحباية أحمر أحياناً تكون غامقة، وأحياناً فاتحه، وذلك بسبب لأنها مُصنعه فى ورش وبير سلم وغير مطابقة  للمواصفات العاليمة والطبية بشكل عام، وطبعاً تاريخ الصلاحية المكتوب على العلبة أو الشريط وهمي وغير صحيح على الإطلاق،  لأن الشريط أصلاً مُصنع ليس من شركة الأدوية ولا حتى من شركة الترمادول نفسه، وطبعاً هذا كله  بيُأخد ولا يُعرف كيف صُنع ولا كم السموم التي يحتويه المنتج، ولا كم الميكروبات التي يحتوي عليها، لأن هذه الشركات لا تعرف عن التعقيم شيءٌ ما قط.




​ 



 *مصطلحات الترمادول بين العامة والتجار
*
  مترمل: معناها أن الشخص الذي أمامك متعاطي ترامادول (وهو مصطلح بين عامة المدمنين، طبعاً أكيد يوجد مسميات أخرى ولكن هذا المسمى سمعته مرة واحدة).
 فرده : المقصود بيها حباية واحدة.
 علبة : أي يوجد فيها عشر شرائط للدواء وكل شريط 10 حبايات يعنى بمجموع 100 حباية.
 باكيت : معناه باكيت كبير بيحتوى على 10 علب وكل علبه 10 شرايط و كل شريط 10 حبايات.


*مشكلة الإدمان على هذا الدواء*
مشكلة الترامادول من المشاكل التى تواجه الكثير من الشباب اليوم حيث أنه يُضاهى  مخدر الأفيون ولكن سعره أقل، مع أن كثير من الذين يتعاطوه بشكل إدماني يأخذون الأمر ببساطة شديدة، ويتوهمون أنه لا علاقة له بأي من طريق الأفيون أو غيره من أشكال الأدمان التي يرونها أشد خطوره، ويعتقدون أن هذا الدواء هو أفضل من طريقة الإدمان الأخرى، وقد يعتقدون أن لا علاقة له بالإدمان على وجه الإطلاق، وكل ما يُقال عنه مجرد أوهام وإشاعات لأنهم جربوه ولم يفعل مهم شيئاً، وهذه هي المصيبة والطامة الكبرى...

عموماً بداية الإدمان تبدأ عادة بالمعلومات المغلوطة عن طريق الأصدقاء والمجربين، إذ خدعوك الاصدقاء وقالو هذا ترامادول ولن يتجرأو يقول كلمة بُرشام، أو أي مصطلح يدل على حالة الإدمان؛ وعادةً في بداية الأمر يبدأ الموضوع بجرعة صغيرة جداً (قد تكون نصف قرص) وذلك يحدث عادةً عند الذهاب فى يوم شاق أو سفر طويل مرهق، أو يوم عمل شاق، أو بسبب السهر طول الليل والرغبة في مواصلة اليوم التالي بدون قسطاً من الراحة أو النوم، وبخاصة أن وجد هناك عمل شاق، ثم تقول داخل نفسك انه شىء مؤقت، ونصف حباية فقط لن تضير في شيء، وأنا مستحيل أدمن مثل هؤلاء الأصدقاء الذين لا يعرفون مصلحة أنفسهم، وتتعجب لما يفعلونه، وقد تلومهم على ما يصنعونه وتندد بهم بشدة !!!
 
وكمثال جرعة صغيرة 50 مجم تعمل على تخدير الجسد فقط، مما يجعلك تشعر ببعض  النشاط، ولكنه للأسف الشديد أنه نشاط زائف جداً، لأن هذا العقار يُخدر الجسد فتصبح لا تشعر بالتعب ولا بالنُعاس، وهذا ليس نشاط كما تعتقد على وجه الإطلاق، ثم تتكرر وتزيد جرعة الترامادول شيئاً فشيئاً، ثم تبدأ فى الاقتناع - بفكرك الزائف وبكلام بعض الأصدقاء - فى فوائد هذا العِقار، وتقول فى قرارة نفسك  انك مع الترامادول تتكلم بطريقة أفضل وتكون في حالة أنشط، وأكاذيب كثيرة جداً تخدع نفسك  بها، بدون أن تدري أن جسدك ليس في حالته الطبيعية ولا في نشاطة الطبيعي، بل لكونك لا تعرف أهمية وفوائد الألم في الجسد وأنه ضوء أحمر للإنذار بأن هناك مشكلة أو عطب ما يبنغي إصلاحها فوراً، تخدر هذا الإحساس، حتى لو حصل لك أصعب المشاكل الجسمية أو خلل في الوظائف الحيوية، فلن تعرف أين هي في جسدك، مما يعرضك للخطر الداهم دون دراية منك، ولكونك أيضاً لا تعرف أن للجسم له ترتيب ونظام خاص خُلق عليه، وأي إخلال به كفيل أن يدمرك مع الوقت والزمن دون أن تدري أو تُدرك...*
*


* عموماً وعلى وجه الدقة للأمانة:*
 *أولاً*: ينبغي أن تعلم أن الدواء صُنع لأجل العلاج وليس للتعاطي بدون اي سبب مرضي وتحت إشراف طبيب متخصص، *وثانياً*: يعمل مخدر الترامادول على الهدوء وارتخاء الأعصاب والعضلات، وهذا يجعل الجسم  ضعيفاً يوماً بعد يوم، لذا كل ما يعتقده الناس عن الترامادول من منشط وغيره من الأوهام التي تحسن صورته في مخيلتهم، فهى خدعة شديدة الخبث والدهاء، وهذا الإحساس الزائف لن يستمر طويلاً، لأن  بعد فترة من الاستمرار والتمادى فى هذا العقار، جسدك سيتعود عليه، والدم سيعتبره شيئاً عادياً وليس مادة جديدة عليه لكي يتأثر بها، ولذلك فحتى إحساس القوة المزيف لن يستمر طويلاً، فأنك بعد فترة من التعود إذا لم  تتناول هذا العقار ستتعب جداً وقد تظهر بعض الآلام الشديدة، وإذا تناولته ستكون طبيعى وعادى ولن تجد حتى القوة  المزيفة التي كنت تتوهمها، بل ستستمر في تناوله لتستطيع أن تواصل حياتك اليومية العادية، لأنك لن تستطيع ان تُمارسها بدونه، مما يزيد الضرر وتدمير الجسم كله بدون أن تدري...


 *الضرر الأخطر*
 معظم متناولى عقار الترامادول مدخنين، وهذه مشكلة كبيرة جداً بل وخطيرة للغاية، حيث أن  العقار يزيد قدرة أى شخص على التدخين ويجعل طعم الدخان مستساغ، بمعنى أن من يُدخن علبة سجاير واحدة بسبب الترامادول، سوف يُدخن علبتين مما يجعله عُرضة لمرض  سرطان الرئة بنسبة 90 %، وطبعاً سيقول الكثيرين لازلت أتعاطى الترامادول مع السجائر ولم يصيبني شيء وهذا كلام وهم.. طبعاً كل واحد حر يُأذي نفسه كيف ما شاء، أنا هنا لا أنتظر دفاعاً، بل أضع الحقائق كما هي بدون تهويل أو انتقاص، وكل شخص أدرى بنفسه وحاله، وهو حر ينتحر بالطريقة التي تُريحه...*
*
*والمشكلة الأخرى التي تحدث لكثيرين، هو آثاره الجانبية التي من أهمها عند تناول جرعات كبيرة ( ليس شرطاً أن تحدث جميعها معاً، بل يحدث بعضها فقط، وأحياناً نوع أو اثنين منها، ويتوقف على الجرعة والحالة التي وصل لها الجسم من دمار، وطبعاً في البداية لا تحدث عادة، مما يُشجع الشخص المتناول من هذا العقار على أنه يستمر فيه وكل شيء أمان، لأن ما يقال مجرد إشاعات ورغبة الناس في التقويم):*


التشنجات
إغماء مؤقت لعدة ثواني
ارتفاع ضغط الدم
التعرق الشديد
الأرق 

قيء
بعض حركات بسيطة لا إرادية 

انقطاع عملية الانجاب (وقد تصل للعقم المستديم)
 صعوبة التنفس
الفشل الكلوى
عدم القدرة على التركيز مع نسيان  الحياة بما فيها 

 لامبالاه
يُسبب أحياناً حكة جلديه وجفاف البشرة في  بعض مناطق الوجه
خلل وظائف الكبد
خلل فى وظائف المخ وقلة  تركيز (حيث أنه يدمر بعض خلايا المخ ومراكز الذاكره)
فقدان الذاكرة المؤقت (مع الوقت يُصبح مستديم)

خلل فى وظائف الكلى
ضعف النظر
فقدان الشهية والبعد عن الطعام  مما يسبب الإنيميا والضعف الجسدى
التسرع وسرعة الانفعال الشديد مع حركات عدوانية والتى تسبب بالطبع  مشاكل اجتماعية وعاطفيه خطيرة [ منها على سبيل المثلا: فقدان الأصدقاء المقربين بسبب الانفعال المفرط عليهم بدون تركيز ولا إحساس، ويُمكن أن يتسبب فى الطلاق فى بعض الأحيان،  لأن الترامادول يسبب الضعف الجنسى الحاد الذى يصعب علاجة وقد يستحيل على وجه الإطلاق مع طول مدة أدمانه أكثر من عام، وقد تطول أو تقصر حسب حالة الإدمان ودرجتها نفسها ]

الخمول وعدم  القدرة على العمل أو المذاكرة
الاكتئاب الشديد 

تقلصات عضلية

وفي بعض الحالات مع تعاطي كمية منه ممكن أن يحدث توقف في القلب ويحدث وفاة فورية
يوجد بعض الأعراض الناتجة عن الخلل النفسي مثل الرهاب والاكتآب... الخ...

 

عموماً أفضل طريقة لعلاج الترامادول وقد حققت نتائج بالفعل
 لابد أن يكون المريض لديه العزيمة والرغبة القوية أن يترك هذا الإدمان ولا  يعود إليه مرة أُخرى، بمعنى أن يرفض ان يكون عبداً لشئ يدمره، لذا ينقسم العلاج  لشقين شق الألم العضوى وسوف نشرح طريقة علاجه وشق العلاج النفسى وده يتوقف  على المريض نفسه... وطبعاً الأفضل يكون تحت مباشرة طبيب متخصص، لأن هذا أفضل لكي يجري الفحوصات اللازمة لكي يعرف ما هي أماكن الخلل التي حدثت بسبب تناول هذا العقار المدمر للجسم..


*بالنسبة للألم الجسدي:*
عندما يبدأ المريض فى الإقلاع عن هذا العقار يشعر بألم شديد فى جميع أعصاب  الجسم والعِظام، ولكى يبدأ المريض العلاج لابد وأن يعرف المريض سبب هذا الألم بدقة بعد الكشف، فالسبب الرئيسي هو أنه أثناء فترة الاستمرار فى تناول الترامادول يقوم المريض بأعمال  لايتحملها الجسد فى الوضع العادى، وليس المقصود بهذه الأعمال الشاقة  المجهود العضلى المتواصل فقط، فمثلا الشخص العادى عندما يجلس على كرسى  بوضع خاطئ بعد فترة بسيطة سوف يشعر بألم وتلقائيا سوف يغير من وضع جلوسه (وهذا يوضح أهمية الألم في الجسم الطبيعي)،  أما الشخص الذي واقع تحت تأثير الترامادول، فلن يُغير من وضع جلوسه الا بعد فترة كبيرة جداً لان جسده  متأثر بالمسكن وبالتالى يصاب بالتهاب شديد فى الأعصاب مما يسبب الألم  الشديد عند الإقلاع، غير أنه ممكن أن يقوم بعمل مرهق جداً للجسم وفوق طاقته، حتى أن كل الآلام الناتجه عن ذلك لا يشعرها إلا لو ضاع مفعول هذا الدواء المسكن، لذلك يشعر بآلام فوق الطاقة، مما يجعله يحتاج له مرة أخرى وبصفة دائمة، وبرغبة شديدة الحاجة...

الخطوة الأولى في العلاج هي:
 التدرج فى التقليل من الترامادول شيئاً فشيئاً، فعلى سبيل المثال: أنت الآن تتعاطى 400مجم يومياً، فيتم خصم منها 50مجم كل يومين حتى يصل الى 50 أو100 حسبما تستطيع وطبعاً مع الحرص بالمواظبة وعدم تضييع الأيام لأن هذا يدل على عدم الرغبة في التخلص من هذا الإدمان، والموضوع محتاج جدية بسبب خطورته، فأي إهمال كفيل أن يدمر فكرة العلاج من الأساس...
الخطوة الثانية: بعد الوصول ل 50 مجم او 100 مجم يومياً، لا تتناول العقار اللعين مرة أخرى - تحت أي مبدأ أو حجة مهما كانت مقنعة - واستخدم حقن لتقوية الاعضاء (بعد استشارة طبيب ووصف الدواء المناسب)، وهذة الحقن عادة تقوم بإزاله الألم الناتج عن الإقلاع، وهذا العلاج غير مضر وهو  لعلاج التهاب الأعصاب ويحتوى على الكثير من الفيتامينات [ والحقن هي: هيك ديبوفت أو نيورتين، وهي حقن فيتامين ب 12 ]

ثانياً:يجب استخدام مقويات فعالة مثل: [ فيتامين بيو سترونج كبسول (لمعرفة فوائدة المهم ممكن الدخول لهذا الرابط: http://www.gamalat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=420093 ] وهو يحتوى على غذاء ملكات النحل ونبات الجنسج وزيت جنين القمح، ويُنصح  أيضاً باستخدام حقن [ ديكا درابولين (وهي تحتاج لاستشارة طبيب http://www.fnrtop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=229292 ) ] والتى تعمل على إعادة بناء العضلات، طبعاً كل  هذا فى اطار غذائى متكامل وتحت إرشاد طبيب، لكي يتم العلم بالخلل الناتج عن الإدمان، وكيفيه ضبطه ضبطاً صحيحاً وسليماً، ورجاء أن يتم الإصغاء من المتخصصين وليس من الأصدقاء مهما ما كان علمهم. 
وأيضاً أكل عسل النحل يوميا، وأيضاً العسل الأسود لما يحتويه من حديد، وأكل السلطة الخضراء بصفة مستديمة بقدر الإمكان، والفواكه الطازجة، مع التركيز على الأكلات القوية، مثل الكوارع لأنها تحتوى على المادة التى توجد بين المفاصل فى جسم الإنسان، أو الأسماك وجميع المأكولات البحريه لتعويض النقص الواضح فى نشاط وقوة الجسم، وبعد ذلك سوف ينتهى الألم العضوى تماماً ويتبقى العامل النفسى فقط.


 *ثانيا الشق النفسى*
 لابد من وجود شئ يشغل ويملأ معظم وقت فراغ المريض حتى بعد الانتهاء من العلاج  العضوى وقطع علاقاته مع أصدقاء السوء خاصة الذين مازالوا يتعاطون  الترامادول، مع الابتعاد تماماً عن العصبية أو الأماكن التى يوجد بها أى نوع من المشاكل، مع مشاركة الأصدقاء المثقفين والذين لهم أنشطة مفيدة، ولا علاقة لهم بأي إدمان، والابتعاد عن أفلام العنف، وتغيير الجو والذهاب في رحلات ترفيهية في أماكن هادئة بقدر الإمكان، والإكثار من سماع الموسيقى الهادئة وتعيين وقت للنوم ووقت للاستيقاظ المبكر، لأن تنظيم الوقت هام للغاية، ولصحة الجسد ضروري جداً ... 



باعتذر عن التطويل، وهذه المقالة جمعت من أكثر من 20 مقالة على النت، مع رجاء العودة لهذا الرابط http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ترامادول#cite_note-1


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات خطيرة عن هذا العقار
 سبق ان حذرت جهات طبية عديدة من إساءة استخدامه 
شكرا لتعبك وربنا يبارك​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيز الحريصة دائماً لنمو هذا القسم وتقديم كل ما هو نافع ومُفيد، ويا رب فعلاً يكون هذا الموضوع سبب معونة لكثيرين، وبخاصة كل من أدمنوا هذا العِقار الشديد الخطورة، النعمة معك
​


----------

